
How to disable Google “Signed-out search activity” - troydavis
https://www.google.com/history/privacyadvisor/search
======
troydavis
By default, even users not logged in to Google will accumulate a search
history. To disable this, visit the submitted URL when not logged in to a
Google account and scroll down to the “Signed-out Search activity” toggle. Use
a browser mode that persists cookies (that is, don’t use incognito mode).

Repeat on each device you browse from.

Here’s the equivalent for YouTube watch history and search history:
[https://www.youtube.com/feed/history](https://www.youtube.com/feed/history)

~~~
masonic

      Use a browser mode that persists cookies
    

Does this imply that this process must be repeated anytime cookies are
cleared?

~~~
troydavis
For those of us who use Google and YouTube while not logged in to a Google
account, yes.

